# Earthquake central Italy



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Very bad earthquake with the epicentre in the area of Rieti, Lacio
Earthquake leaves at least 37 dead in central Italy - BBC News


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

Terrible tragedy and hope they continue to rescue and get the support that it will take to get the community together again. Does anyone know if Northern Abruzzo was affected around Castel Castagna area?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shocking 

Jo x


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in Abruzzo, by the sea., 55 miles from the epicenter. My bed on the 5th floor had violent shaking, windows rattling, walls going sideways for about 30 seconds. No damage in our city that I've heard about yet. Many Abruzzese are originally from these mountain areas, my family included, and this type of event is why many of them have moved down to the seaside to live permanently and only go back to their mountain homes as a retreat from the summer heat. It's too bad this earthquake happened in August when for sure the mountain towns affected are full of summer visitors.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

They were saying on the news this morning that many folks maintain summer homes in the areas worst hit - so for any given night, there is no way of knowing how many people were actually staying in the towns or even in any given house. Plus, the remoteness of the area and the difficulty of getting ambulances and rescue equipment to where it's needed.

We tend to forget that there are very active fault lines here in old, "stable" Europe.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't know of any damage in Abruzzo, we are 60k from the main quake and certainly had the same shaking as others, but no damage. It's horrible to experience such a thing and know that some poor people may still be trapped under rubble. The Ingv site here is still showing dozens of aftershocks being recorded.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

There are reports of damage on the A25 highway in Popoli.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Such terrible news. I have an Italian friend in Australia whose family are from L'Aquila (where the 2009 earthquake hit) - not only was it a catastrophe, but it literally took years to decently house everyone. No doubt there will be numerous people in temporary shelters this winter 

I do hope they continue to find some people alive under the rubble.

My heart goes out to all those affected.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Another earthquake near Rome being reported. Stay safe everyone!!

Sky News


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Si si. We're getting rocked again.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

OMG, I hope it's nowhere near as bad as the previous one, or the one a few years ago! My heart goes out to all those affected.

L'Aquila hasn't even fully recovered yet


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

There is a paper report here in the corriere do hope people there are okay.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Another at 21:18, bigger (6.1 according to USGS) and longer for us, bit of a worry.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

SKY News saying 6.4. In Pescara we had thunder, lightning, pouring rain at the same time. Eerie.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I really feel for those further North, it's bad enough here with the house shaking, but those near the epicenter of the quake must be terribly worried. The rain is indeed heavy and outside looks like hell with the rain and thick fog. Add thunder on top and what could be worse. Others are saying there are many here in Abruzzo out in the streets in the rain, can't say I'd like to do the same.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Stay safe all, hopefully the worst of it has passed now. We are relatively safe down in Sicily I think but the weather has just turned pretty bad here too.


----------

